# Snap on brick



## Thahulk (Jul 5, 2022)

This is game changer. Got my bench to a raw 500+ using this attachment.


----------



## Thahulk (Jul 6, 2022)

Went up to 545 for 1rep with the brick.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 6, 2022)

Thahulk said:


> This is game changer. Got my bench to a raw 500+ using this attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much prefered to using the old school 2x4 lol

Good tip


----------



## CJ (Jul 6, 2022)

Pretty good idea


----------



## Thahulk (Jul 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Much prefered to using the old school 2x4 lol
> 
> Good tip


Definitely. Fuck the days of chest splinters. Lmao


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 6, 2022)

Thahulk said:


> This is game changer. Got my bench to a raw 500+ using this attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. Back in the day when I trained by myself I use to take my two boards I had screwed together and strap them to my chest. It was unorthodox but it worked.


----------



## Dex (Jul 6, 2022)

That's cool. I failed 225 a few days ago. Will this brick get me to 500 as well?


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> That's cool. I failed 225 a few days ago. Will this brick get me to 500 as well?


In a few years it’s very possible.


----------



## Dex (Jul 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> In a few years it’s very possible.


Ha, I don't think it is. My max 5 years ago was 315 and the shooting pain in my wrist made me question how it is even possible to lift more than that. It felt like it crushed a nerve. It went away after 10mins or so but I did not enjoy that feeling. lol  Is that something you strong fuckers just deal with?


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> Ha, I don't think it is. My max 5 years ago was 315 and the shooting pain in my wrist made me question how it is even possible to lift more than that. It felt like it crushed a nerve. It went away after 10mins or so but I did not enjoy that feeling. lol  Is that something you strong fuckers just deal with?


To an extent, but a good set of wrist wraps helps a lot.


----------



## Thahulk (Jul 6, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Sweet. Back in the day when I trained by myself I use to take my two boards I had screwed together and strap them to my chest. It was unorthodox but it worked.


What ever works brother.


----------



## Thahulk (Jul 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> Ha, I don't think it is. My max 5 years ago was 315 and the shooting pain in my wrist made me question how it is even possible to lift more than that. It felt like it crushed a nerve. It went away after 10mins or so but I did not enjoy that feeling. lol  Is that something you strong fuckers just deal with?


I feel great other than a come and go sciatica.


----------



## Thahulk (Jul 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> To an extent, but a good set of wrist wraps helps a lot.


Agreed


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 6, 2022)

I’ve seen it used in videos. How does it help you lift more? I always close grip and stop a few inches before hitting my chest. I may need to order one of these


----------



## PZT (Jul 6, 2022)

Lol I d


Badleroybrown said:


> Sweet. Back in the day when I trained by myself I use to take my two boards I had screwed together and strap them to my chest. It was unorthodox but it worked.


i did the tick in the shirt method. And with just start some conjugate lately, it’s about that time again


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 6, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> I’ve seen it used in videos. How does it help you lift more? I always close grip and stop a few inches before hitting my chest. I may need to order one of these


I belive it helps take the stress of your shoulders. Plus it takes more to stop that bar and start the press again than it does to just pound it off your chest and back up..


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 6, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> I’ve seen it used in videos. How does it help you lift more? I always close grip and stop a few inches before hitting my chest. I may need to order one of these


It’s basically the difference between doing a Spoto press and being able to do a full pause.  Board presses simulate going off the chest with a higher touch point to help work more of the lockout portion of the lift. 

Way easier on your shoulders to use one of these, although Spoto presses are also good.


----------



## Caligrower (Jul 6, 2022)

Where did you get it?


----------

